# So this was the original setup...



## pinktape (Jun 13, 2013)

Silvia and Vario in situ, now transported to my girlfriend's

Chris (on the iPad with Tapatalk)

________

Axex Duetto, Mahlkonig K30 Vario, some tampers and other stuff.


----------



## pinktape (Jun 13, 2013)

Now replaced with an upgrade to Duetto and K30. Makes a fab espresso, and now after a day's training with the lovely Laura at Small Batch Coffee in Brighton, I can even get a decent latte out of them in the morning 

Chris (on the iPad with Tapatalk)

________

Axex Duetto, Mahlkonig K30 Vario, some tampers and other stuff.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool, nice looking set up. You'll great coffee from that for years to come


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice setup. Where did you get your k30 from

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pinktape (Jun 13, 2013)

It was from Coffee Omega... Phoned several people who advertise them, but they were the only ones with actual stock.

Chris (on the iPad with Tapatalk)

________

Axex Duetto, Mahlkonig K30 Vario, some tampers and other stuff.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pinktape said:


> It was from Coffee Omega... Phoned several people who advertise them, but they were the only ones with actual stock.
> 
> Chris (on the iPad with Tapatalk)
> 
> ...


What do they go for new now ?


----------



## pinktape (Jun 13, 2013)

Mr B, it was £1,129 + VAT.

Chris (on the iPad with Tapatalk)

________

Axex Duetto, Mahlkonig K30 Vario, some tampers and other stuff.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great pairing. You will love the Alex Duetto. Can't fault mine and have been exploring it's steam settings of late.

Will you be removing the no-burn steam hose?


----------



## pinktape (Jun 13, 2013)

Glenn,

I don't think so, not at the moment anyway. I only make a latte for my girlfriend and myself first thing, and then only if I have time. Otherwise we stick to espresso. So the steam is plenty for me as it is 

Chris (on the iPad with Tapatalk)

________

Axex Duetto, Mahlkonig K30 Vario, some tampers and other stuff.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you using the stock baskets or VST's?


----------



## pinktape (Jun 13, 2013)

VSTs. The K30 grinds so fluffily that I'm getting well over 17g into a 15g basket, though...

Chris (on the iPad with Tapatalk)

________

Axex Duetto, Mahlkonig K30 Vario, some tampers and other stuff.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Great set up there Chris! Duetto is really unbeatable as double boiler class. With the k30 vario too you should be well ahead of the game for years to come


----------



## pinktape (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks, that was the thinking behind the big splurge. I knew from experience that in the long run I would save money by taking a big leap on the upgrade train and avoiding all the smaller steps in between... ?

Now to practise, and get as good as I can with these!

Cheers!

Chris (on the iPad with Tapatalk)

________

Alex Duetto, Mahlkonig K30 Vario, some tampers and other stuff.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice upgrade, money well spent.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Great pairing. You will love the Alex Duetto. Can't fault mine and have been exploring it's steam settings of late.
> 
> Will you be removing the no-burn steam hose?


What difference does this have on steaming?


----------

